# BTY Charger Group OP-5006/G



## 241 (9 Jan 2008)

Searched and could not find the answer.

I am in the process of charging all the radio btys at the unit and I have about 1/4 of them off to the side because the charger flash's both the green and amber led, I know that a flashing green means charge complete and that a flashing Amber means a fault was detected, but what does it mean when both are flashing at the same time? I have tried checking the status of what ever bty is flashing but it only says "AUTO RECON LCAP 64% TRKL 60%" for example, it does not list a fault. I have asked some of the guys in the Comm Sqn here and all I got was a mini user quick guide that told me nothing and the manual ( C-53-776-000/MB-001) doesn't apprear to have the answer either.


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Jan 2008)

Try giving Field Stores at CFSCE a call, they may be able to help you out. CSN 271-2033


----------



## 241 (9 Jan 2008)

Ok will do thanks


----------



## Bintheredunthat (10 Jan 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Try giving Field Stores at CFSCE a call, they may be able to help you out. CSN 271-2033



I'd have gone the other way and recommended the Land Maint Shop - 271-5308.

Bin


----------



## 241 (10 Jan 2008)

Bintheredunthat-Muzzled said:
			
		

> I'd have gone the other way and recommended the Land Maint Shop - 271-5308.
> 
> Bin



Haha, haven't called anyone yet was in Calgary all day getting our Panel van's tires replaced.  Got any contact names so I can just email??


----------



## Bintheredunthat (11 Jan 2008)

I'll PM you a few.

Bin


----------

